# Μετάφραση πτυχίου: εγένετο τόδε



## CTZOF (Nov 12, 2013)

Γεια σε όλους. Θα ήθελα αν μπορούσε κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με τη μετάφραση των πτυχίων μου στα Αγγλικά. Είναι γραμμένα σε καθαρεύουσα και με δυσκολεύει λίγο η μετάφραση τους. Συγκεκριμένα πρόκειται για το Πτυχίο μου από το τμήμα Φυσικής του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων και το μεταπτυχιακό μου από το ίδιο τμήμα. Έχω επισυνάψει τα δυο αρχεία. Προτάσεις ευπρόσδεκτες.


----------



## SBE (Nov 12, 2013)

Νομίζω θα είναι πιο έυκολο να μας πεις ποιό σημείο σε δυσκολέυει και να κάνουμε προτάσεις.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2013)

Δεν είναι θέμα σημείων. Το μέλος έχει δίκιο να θέλει να μεταφραστούν στο σύνολό τους.

CTZOF, κάνε μας τη χάρη να κάνεις ενημέρωση του νήματος όταν θα τακτοποιηθεί το θέμα. Επίσης, αν δεν σε βοηθήσει κάποιος μέχρι το τέλος της ημέρας, ενημέρωσέ μας και πάλι, και θα λάβουμε τα απαραίτητα μέτρα.


----------



## CTZOF (Nov 12, 2013)

Είναι λίγες λέξεις και οι περισσότερες είναι γραμμένες στη καθαρεύουσα, οπότε συμφωνώ με τον nickel ότι θα ταν προτιμότερο να μεταφραστούν στο σύνολο τους αν ήταν εύκολο. Σε περίπτωση επίλυσης θα γίνει ενημέρωση του νήματος, σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα σας ενημερώσω και πάλι στο τέλος της ημέρας. 
Ευχαριστώ


----------



## CTZOF (Nov 12, 2013)

Δεν υπήρξε κάποια βοήθεια μέχρι στιγμής nickel, θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ αν μπορούσες να με βοηθήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2013)

ΟΚ, Ctzof, θα σου τα κάνω σήμερα (Τετάρτη) το απόγευμα αν δεν εμφανιστεί κανείς. Δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με το χρόνο, ελπίζω.


----------



## CTZOF (Nov 13, 2013)

Όχι δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2013)

Τώρα μπόρεσα να το πιάσω αυτό και κατάφερα και κόλλησα στις απολιθωματικές καθαρολογίες. Τι μπορεί να σημαίνει εκείνο το *«εγένετο τόδε»* στο τέλος; Αναφέρεται στην έκδοση του πτυχίου ή στην ορκωμοσία των πτυχιούχων όπως λένε κάποιοι;



ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ
ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ
ΣΧΟΛΗ ΘΕΤΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ
ΤΜΗΜΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΗΣ


ΠΤΥΧΙΟΝ
Ο [ΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ] [ΟΝΟΜΑ]
ΤΟΥ [ΟΝΟΜΑ ΠΑΤΡΟΣ] ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ [ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΗΤΡΟΣ]
ΕΚ [ΠΟΛΗ] ΟΡΜΩΜΕΝΟΣ
ΠΕΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗΝ ΤΗΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΗΣ
ΕΝ ΤΩ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΩ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΑΣ
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤ’ ΑΚΡΙΒΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΙΑΝ
ΑΞΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΘΜΟΥ
ΛΙΑΝ ΚΑΛΩΣ 6,62
(ΕΞ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΗΚΟΝΤΑ ΔΥΟ)
ΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΤΥΧΙΟΥΧΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ
ΤΜΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΗΣ
ΕΝΕΚΡΙΘΗ ΕΤΕΙ ΔΙΣΧΙΛΙΟΣΤΩ ΕΒΔΟΜΩ ΜΗΝΟΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ ΔΕΚΑΤΗ
ΕΓΕΝΕΤΟ ΤΟΔΕ ΤΗ ΤΡΙΑΚΟΣΤΗ ΜΗΝΟΣ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ ΕΤΕΙ ΔΙΣΧΙΛΙΟΣΤΩ ΕΒΔΟΜΩ





ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟΝ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΣΕΩΣ
ΠΡΥΤΑΝΕΥΟΝΤΟΣ ΕΝ ΤΩ ΕΝ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΟΙΣ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΩ
ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ ΓΕΡΟΘΑΝΑΣΗ
ΚΟΣΜΗΤΕΥΟΝΤΟΣ ΔΕ ΕΝ ΤΗ ΤΩΝ ΘΕΤΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ
ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΚΑΡΑΚΩΣΤΑ
Ο [ΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ] [ΟΝΟΜΑ]
ΤΟΥ [ΟΝΟΜΑ ΠΑΤΡΟΣ] ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ [ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΗΤΡΟΣ]
ΕΚ [ΠΟΛΗ] ΟΡΜΩΜΕΝΟΣ
ΠΕΡΙ ΤΑΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΑΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΑΣ ΕΝ ΤΩ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΩ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΑΣ
ΚΑΙ ΤΑΣ ΝΕΝΟΜΙΣΜΕΝΑΣ ΕΝ ΤΩ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΩ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ
ΕΥΔΟΚΙΜΩΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΑΣ, ΑΞΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΘΜΟΥ
<<ΑΡΙΣΤΑ>>
ΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑΤΟΥΧΟΥΣ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΗΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΣΕΩΣ
ΕΙΣ ΤΑΣ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΑΣ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΑΣ
ΤΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟΥ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ
<<ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ>>

ΕΝΕΚΡΙΘΗ
ΕΓΕΝΕΤΟ ΤΟΔΕ ΕΝ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΟΙΣ ΜΗΝΟΣ ΜΑΙΟΥ ΕΙΚΟΣΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ 
ΕΤΕΙ ΔΕΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΣΧΙΛΙΟΣΤΩ​


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2013)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι η έγκριση έγινε τότε- δηλαδή τότε έγινε ο πτυχιούχος πτυχιούχος. Κάνω λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποια πραγματικά γεγονότα περιγράφουν οι φράσεις:
«εις τους πτυχιούχους του Τμήματος Φυσικής ενεκρίθη» / «εις τους διπλωματούχους μεταπτυχιακής ειδικεύσεως [...] ενεκρίθη» 
και «εγένετο τόδε»
όχι μόνο γλωσσικά αλλά και διαδικαστικά.


----------



## rogne (Nov 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τώρα μπόρεσα να το πιάσω αυτό και κατάφερα και κόλλησα στις απολιθωματικές καθαρολογίες. Τι μπορεί να σημαίνει εκείνο το *«εγένετο τόδε»* στο τέλος; Αναφέρεται στην έκδοση του πτυχίου ή στην ορκωμοσία των πτυχιούχων όπως λένε κάποιοι;



Σχετικά με το πτυχίο, αναφέρεται λογικά στο πότε έγινε η ορκωμοσία: επειδή οι προπτυχιακοί είναι πολλοί και έχουν πολλές ορκωμοσίες, λογικό είναι να διαφέρει η ημερομηνία ολοκλήρωσης των σπουδών (άρα και ουσιαστικής απονομής του πτυχίου) από την ημερομηνία ορκωμοσίας, η οποία συνήθως αργεί 1-2-3 μήνες. Για τους μεταπτυχιακούς, που είναι λίγοι, αυτές οι δύο ημερομηνίες λογικό είναι πάλι να ταυτίζονται.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποια πραγματικά γεγονότα περιγράφουν οι φράσεις:
> «εις τους πτυχιούχους του Τμήματος Φυσικής ενεκρίθη» / «εις τους διπλωματούχους μεταπτυχιακής ειδικεύσεως [...] ενεκρίθη»
> και «εγένετο τόδε»
> όχι μόνο γλωσσικά αλλά και διαδικαστικά.





SBE said:


> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι η έγκριση έγινε τότε- δηλαδή τότε έγινε ο πτυχιούχος πτυχιούχος. Κάνω λάθος;



Όχι, αυτό είναι. Η επίσημη απονομή του πτυχίου, δηλαδή η ορκωμοσία (τόδε γεγονός), έγινε εκεί και τότε.

Ο τάδε εγκρίθηκε προς συμπερίληψη στους πτυχιούχους, εγκρίθηκε προς συμπερίληψη στους κατόχους μεταπτυχιακού.


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2013)

Ε, ναι, κι εγώ καταλαβαινω ότι εγκρίθηκε η συμμετοχή του στους πτυχιούχους. 
Πως το λένε, και εδώ εις τα Αγγλίας που πήρα το πιο πρόσφατο φτυχίο μου δεν μου _απονεμηθηκε τίτλος σπουδών_ αλλά _έγινα δεκτή στο σώμα των μελών του πανεπιστημίου_, που αποτελείται από τους πτυχιούχους, τους καθηγητές και κάποιο σχετικό προσωπικό. Τώρα είμαι μέλος της συμμορίας. 

Μάλιστα στην περίπτωσή μου περιλάμβανε και άσκηση του εκλογικού δικαιώματος στην εκλογή προέδρου του πανεπιστημίου, που είχε να συμβεί πάνω από 100 χρόνια (οι προηγούμενοι είχαν εκλεγεί χωρίς αντίπαλο) και αποφάσισα ότι, αφού μάλλον ποτε δεν πρόκεται να μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία ξανά, έπρεπε να πάω μέχρι το πανεπιστήμιο να ψηφίσω. Και πήγα. Και πολύ το φχαριστήθηκα γιατί ήταν ωραία εκδρομή, γιατι σαν εμενα είχαν σκεφτεί κι άλλοι πολλοί και είχε γίνει λαϊκό πανηγύρι η εκλογή, γιατί είχαμε υπάλληλο του πανεπιστημίου στην είσοδο να μοιράζει τηβένους (πως θα ψηφίσεις με τα κοινά σου ρούχα; Δε γίνεται!) και στην έξοδο άλλον να τις μαζέυει για τους επόμενους, γιατί οι σχολές είχαν ανοίξει όλες τα σαλόνια τους και σερβίριζαν τσάμπα καφέ στους ψηφοφόρους κλπ κλπ. Έχω και αναμνηστικες στο Φέισμπουκ, η SBE στην κάλπη κλπ κλπ.


----------



## rogne (Nov 15, 2013)

Να και μια "επίσημη μετάφραση" (από τη Μεταφραστική Υπηρεσία του ΥπΕξ) του δικού μου πτυχίου:

_[Rogne],
Hailing from [wherever]
Having studied [whatever]
At the University of Athens
And deemed after prescribed examination as worthy of the grade

[Whatever]

In the graduates of [whatever]
Was admitted
On [dd/mm/yyyy]

Issued on [dd/mm/yyyy]_​

"Εγένετο τόδε" = _Issued_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2013)

Μπράβο. Θα σας πω αύριο τις δικές μου εκδοχές για τα παραπάνω, αλλά εκεί ακριβώς είναι η απορία μου, στο αν είναι ακριβές το _issued_ (το οποίο θα έβαζα αν δεν έσκαγα να μου λυθεί η απορία).


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2013)

Υπάρχει φόβος να απορριφθεί η μεταφραστική μου πρόταση μου από εκείνους που κάνουν νομικές μεταφράσεις. Επιδίωξα κάτι που να είναι οικείο στους Αγγλοσάξονες. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το «deemed after prescribed examination as worthy of the grade» του υπουργείου, απλώς έβαλα δική μου εκδοχή. Αλλά έχω πρόβλημα με το ακριβές μεν «hailing from» ως απόδοση τού _ορμώμενος_, αλλά ξέρουμε ότι οι φοιτητές καταθέτουν πιστοποιητικά γεννήσεως, οπότε προτίμησα το κοινό _born_. Εκείνο το «In the graduates of [whatever] Was admitted» δεν είναι αγγλικά, και δεν είχα καμιά διάθεση να πω «was admitted to the ranks of graduates». Πρόσθεσα ένα «out of ten» στη βαθμολογία ως ενδεχομένως μη περιττή διευκρίνιση. Και τα _ενέκρινε_ και _εγένετο_ τα απέδωσα με τα απλούστερα ρήματα. Αν εννοούν κάτι άλλο, ας τα γράφουν στα ελληνικά που τους μιλούσε η μάνα τους.


HELLENIC REPUBLIC
THE UNIVERSITY OF IOANNINA
FACULTY/SCHOOL OF SCIENCES
DEPARTMENT OF PHYSICS

THE DEGREE OF BACHELOR OF SCIENCE
IN PHYSICS
IS AWARDED TO
[FIRST NAME] [LAST NAME]
SON/DAUGHTER OF [FATHER’S NAME] AND [MOTHER’S NAME]
BORN IN [PLACE OF BIRTH]
WHO HAS COMPLETED HIS/HER STUDIES OF THE SCIENCE OF PHYSICS
AT THE UNIVERSITY OF IOANNINA 
AND SATISFIED THE EXAMINERS
HAVING EARNED THE GRADE
VERY GOOD 6.62
(SIX AND SIXTY TWO HUNDREDTHS OUT OF TEN)

APPROVED ON THE TENTH DAY OF OCTOBER IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAND AND SEVEN
ISSUED ON THE THIRTIETH DAY OF NOVEMBER IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAND AND SEVEN​


----------



## CTZOF (Nov 25, 2013)

Καλησπέρα, συγνώμη που απαντάω τώρα αλλά αυτό το διάστημα δεν είχα πρόσβασή στο διαδίκτυο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη μετάφραση, είναι πολύ καλή. Το "Εγένετο τόδε" αναφέρεται όντως στην ημερομηνία της ορκωμοσίας η οποία είναι διαφορετική από την ημερομηνία ολοκλήρωσης των σπουδών και σωστά πιστεύω μεταφράστηκε issued. Nickel θα μπορούσες μήπως να κάνεις και τη μετάφραση του μεταπτυχιακού μου?


----------

